# whos fault this week JR



## meherg (Jun 7, 2009)

The title says it all whos at fault 
not slide threw the pitbox dale jr
who?


----------



## ACguy (Jun 7, 2009)

It's not his fault thats for sure.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jun 7, 2009)

double file restarts was jeff gordon`s....may have been jr`s too


----------



## nickel back (Jun 7, 2009)

its no ones fault,its only been 2 weeks for the new crew chief and Jr. to work together.......


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ya'll stop defending the name and realize the driver he is NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 7, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ya'll stop defending the name and realize the driver he is NOT!!!!!!!!!



I am a Jr  fan but his dad he is not, but I dont see any of the nay sayers driving anything but a keyboard on their computer either.op2:


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> I am a Jr  fan but his dad he is not, but I dont see any of the nay sayers driving anything but a keyboard on their computer either.op2:



And what series do you race in????????????


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Jun 7, 2009)

I support Junior, I just hope he doesn't go down the path ol Kyle Petty took


----------



## ACguy (Jun 7, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> I am a Jr  fan but his dad he is not, but I dont see any of the nay sayers driving anything but a keyboard on their computer either.op2:




 There is a Nay Sayer driving the #18 car  .


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 7, 2009)

Doesn't this get a little old..


----------



## Sylvan (Jun 7, 2009)

> There is a Nay Sayer driving the #18 car



I bet he doesn't have much to say this week with a 22nd place finish.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 8, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> And what series do you race in????????????



I dont but I dont continuously complain like a baby about everything everyone else does on track. Junior smunior, Kyle pile who gives a . My point is seems like most of the nay sayers really dont know poo about how to race or building a car or engine , just whine like a bunch of babies. IMO ol Pile is an arrogant snot nosed punk, but he can drive if he'd just learn how to act he gain alot more fans, PROBABLY some of Jr's.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 8, 2009)

ACguy said:


> There is a Nay Sayer driving the #18 car  .



Not a nay sayer a whine bag, who will eventually blow his luck out.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 8, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> Not a nay sayer a whine bag, who will eventually blow his luck out.



So it's luck?? PLEASE! He just became 10th ALL TIME in wins in all of the NASCAR series....and he's how old? Been in the sport, what, like 5 years now? I dislike him as much as you or anybody else, but the kid ain't lucky. I wouldn't mind if he never won another race, but I at least respect his talent. If he was lucky, he would have had 5 more wins already this year. He is talented. Period.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 8, 2009)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> I support Junior, I just hope he doesn't go down the path ol Kyle Petty took



He can only hope that he accomplishes as much as Kyle has with the gifts given him.

If he follows Kyle's path I'll certainly have a great deal of respect for Little E.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 8, 2009)

Everyone knows it was still Tony jr fault , he had those past two race cars already set up and ready to go at the shop , they couldnt change them until next week ....


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> So it's luck?? PLEASE! He just became 10th ALL TIME in wins in all of the NASCAR series....and he's how old? Been in the sport, what, like 5 years now? I dislike him as much as you or anybody else, but the kid ain't lucky. I wouldn't mind if he never won another race, but I at least respect his talent. If he was lucky, he would have had 5 more wins already this year. He is talented. Period.



Yes he is tallented, but sooner or later lady luck will not shine on him like it has been and then , he'll have alot of people asking the same things of him about why????


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 8, 2009)

Lady Luck HASN'T been shining on him. You must not have seen the races last weekend. If I'm not mistaken, he should have swept both the Truck and Nationwide races, but Lady Luck decided not to shine on him. He was the dominant car in both occasions and went home empty handed because of BAD luck


----------



## ACguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Sylvan said:


> I bet he doesn't have much to say this week with a 22nd place finish.



22nd is just about JR's average finishing spot .  Not bad for a guy driving for the best team in NASCAR .


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 8, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Lady Luck HASN'T been shining on him. You must not have seen the races last weekend. If I'm not mistaken, he should have swept both the Truck and Nationwide races, but Lady Luck decided not to shine on him. He was the dominant car in both occasions and went home empty handed because of BAD luck



my point exactly, now imagine him having that kind of luck for the next 2-3 seasons then the questions would be flying just like with Jr. but thanks for your info. BTW yes I saw the races and yes I thought it was funny. As far as Jr goes I am a fan but not one of the ones that thinks he is a racing God, , he has tallent or he wouldnt be there, but desire is something I think he lacks alot.


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 8, 2009)

meherg said:


> The title says it all whos at fault
> not slide threw the pitbox dale jr
> who?




What???


----------



## short stop (Jun 8, 2009)

another sub par result  from a team  with  unlimted  reasources ...   

 mid pack ...

  awsome job ....

  I gave  up  on  him last yr .  enuf  was enuf .

 It aint what have you done for me lately ..  because lately  well    he  aint won  a points  race   since when ?


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jun 8, 2009)

ACguy said:


> It's not his fault thats for sure.



that's correct it's not jr fault.


it is rick hendricks fault for not firing the entire team and the driver.


----------



## short stop (Jun 8, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> that's correct it's not jr fault.
> 
> 
> it is rick hendricks fault for not firing the entire team and the driver.



 thats  about the truth  if I  ever  saw it  written  ...


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 8, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> that's correct it's not jr fault.
> 
> 
> it is rick hendricks fault for not firing the entire team and the driver.



I will have to agree with that  100%


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 8, 2009)

Jr. just needs to run a few laps and park it.  Take the $$$.


----------



## ryano (Jun 8, 2009)

short stop said:


> I gave  up  on  him last yr .  enuf  was enuf .
> 
> It aint what have you done for me lately ..  because lately  well    he  aint won  a points  race   since when ?



according to that logic shouldnt you be giving up on the Bulldogs? 

thats ok, I always pictured you as a fairweather fan anyway. When the going gets tough you get going 

when is the last time Georgia won a title?


----------



## short stop (Jun 8, 2009)

fairweather .????...   


  I think Ive  been a  Jr  supporter  before  this  boards been active //even before the crash ...

 I was there all thru  his little league Bush days  and I  been to Dega /ATL and  Bristol   all while wearing red / Black  #8  gear brother ...


 this  was 2004  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=2175&highlight=


  There  just seems  to be  alot of  drivers out here  now  with more talent ..   even   if they smash guitars ....


----------



## WSB (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess I'm a fairweather fan too...I've givin up on him myself. He just doesn't have what it takes anymore. I'm thinking about eating my words and jumping on the guitar smashing bandwagon!


----------



## tcward (Jun 8, 2009)

ACguy said:


> 22nd is just about JR's average finishing spot .  Not bad for a guy driving for the best team in NASCAR .


----------



## tcward (Jun 8, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> Yes he is tallented, but sooner or later lady luck will not shine on him like it has been and then , he'll have alot of people asking the same things of him about why????



Great forecast. Now, what is the stock market gonna do?


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 8, 2009)

tcward said:


> Great forecast. Now, what is the stock market gonna do?



its going to act similar to Kyle...... you know go up and down


----------



## specialk (Jun 9, 2009)

maybe he can blame the same person that ''made'' jimmie johnson slide through his pit box.....i guess you didn't see that though....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 9, 2009)

short stop said:


> fairweather .????...



Yep.  A true fan wouldn't bail out when it got tough.


----------



## short stop (Jun 9, 2009)

so  therefor by  default  becuse   an angered fan  has  had it up to his  eyeballs  with  defeat and  excuses  .  A   Fan  cannot therefore  pull for  another driver  even though  he started     pulin for  another    from the start   after    YRS   and Yrs   of    and  let downs  ....

  ok I understand  now .    

Im Glad yall make the rules


----------



## lonesome dove (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm a Jr fan. That said, he isn't even in the top 5-7 drivers in cup right now. He will NEVER be as good as Jeff Gordon, Kyle Busch, Carl Edwards, Jimmy Johnson, Mark Martin, Tony Stewart or Matt Kenseth. I don't think he is as bad as Kyle Petty, but he'll never be as good as his dad (which is unfair to expect). The man must LOVE to race. If I had to deal with being compared to the best because he was my dad, I'd either quit racing and enjoy my money or find Mayfield and do some meth with him to dull the pain!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 10, 2009)

short stop said:


> so  therefor by  default  becuse   an angered fan  has  had it up to his  eyeballs  with  defeat and  excuses  .  A   Fan  cannot therefore  pull for  another driver  even though  he started     pulin for  another    from the start   after    YRS   and Yrs   of    and  let downs  ....
> 
> ok I understand  now .
> 
> Im Glad yall make the rules



I'm tired of all the crap and losing too.....but I'm not bailing on the 88.

I'm a fan of other drivers.....the 14 is another favorite of mine....but I not giving up on the 88 ever.


----------



## country31780 (Jun 10, 2009)

check him for meth


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 10, 2009)

I saw him on TV talking some mumbo jumbo about tiptoeing through a minefield. 

He's not a ballerina he's a cup car driver, and if he wants to win he's gonna have to quit the tiptoeing and put his foot in it, hang on and hope it sticks every lap.


----------



## DAWG POUND (Jun 10, 2009)

ise gues imes jest crazy. ise aint givin up on JR#88 and never wills as long as he be racin. jest like mines dawgs ise will support through thick and thin years for sore.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> ise gues imes jest crazy. ise aint givin up on JR#88 and never wills as long as he be racin. jest like mines dawgs ise will support through thick and thin years for sore.



What????


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 14, 2009)

Jimmy Spencer just stated ---Jr. keeps missing the pits because he is busy picking M&M off the floor board of his race car... Now thats funny there


----------



## nickel back (Jun 14, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> Jimmy Spencer just stated ---Jr. keeps missing the pits because he is busy picking M&M off the floor board of his race car... Now thats funny there


----------



## bigjoe061 (Jun 14, 2009)

Jr., Who's fault in today?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 14, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Yep.  A true fan wouldn't bail out when it got tough.


When has it been good? I must have missed it..


----------



## ACguy (Jun 14, 2009)

bigjoe061 said:


> Jr., Who's fault in today?



He had  a good race for his standards today top 15 and actually was not the last place Hendrick motor sports car in the race. Even though Johnson had to run  out of gas for JR to beat him.


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 14, 2009)

ACguy said:


> 22nd is just about JR's average finishing spot .  Not bad for a guy driving for the best team in NASCAR .



hey no wonder jr doesnt care the paycheck for last place is still more than most will see in a lifetime


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't dislike JR but, as far as fair weather goes, He can't handle bad weather.  The only reason he won Michigan last year was Nascar turned their heads when he passed the pace car.  He'll win one before the year is over, nascar can't let little E go without winning, especially win Mark Martin, a man old enough to be his daddy is spankin , and I don't like 18 either but he's three times better than Jr.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 14, 2009)

Old Injun sayin'- don't critize until you have driven 400 miles in JR's car. How many of you can qualify? Seems you all thrive on putting somebody down all the time. Grow up and get a life !!!!!


----------



## meherg (Jun 14, 2009)

Grow up and get a life !!!!![/QUOTE]

your critisizing now so you get one with jr


----------



## ACguy (Jun 14, 2009)

doug hamby said:


> Old Injun sayin'- don't critize until you have driven 400 miles in JR's car. How many of you can qualify? Seems you all thrive on putting somebody down all the time. Grow up and get a life !!!!!



I would not be surprised if someone on this site could qualify in JR's car with a week of practice.
I don't need to drive JR's car to know he is not doing very good. His teammates are dominating NASCAR. 5 of the 6 cars with Hendrick motor sports motors are in the top 8 in points while JR is in 18th. JR has the best stuff money can buy and is still average. Mark Martin has as many wins as JR has top 10s  .


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a thought, wasn't Kyle Bush performing at Hendrick motors the same way or slightly worse than Jr. has performed? Hmmm! Kinda makes ya think is there something to the equipment and support, considering how Kyle has performed after leaving Hendrick Motor Sports. I am a Jr. fan but I also know he has got to step it up regardless of what is causing his finishes lately. I think he should step it up and get more agressive on the track, but your car has got to perform in handling and power to do that. 
Just my 2 cents and you won't hear from me again on this.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> Just a thought, wasn't Kyle Bush performing at Hendrick motors the same way or slightly worse than Jr. has performed? Hmmm! Kinda makes ya think is there something to the equipment and support, considering how Kyle has performed after leaving Hendrick Motor Sports. I am a Jr. fan but I also know he has got to step it up regardless of what is causing his finishes lately. I think he should step it up and get more agressive on the track, but your car has got to perform in handling and power to do that.
> Just my 2 cents and you won't hear from me again on this.



Busch  finish 20th his rookie year. Then the next 2 years he finished 10th and 5th in points. So he still did better then JR has. Last year Kyle was 10th in points and he is currently 
9th , so he is actually doing worst then when he was at Hendrick motor sports .  

So do you JR fans actually think that Rick Hendrick would hire the most popular drive in NASCAR and then give him junk to drive? You actually think Rick Hendrick would sell better stuff to his competition  then he would put in his own car?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep, Kevina, really!  Kyle may be a lot more controversial but he's a winner, not a whiner.

I don't know if I could qualify in Jr's car or nor, but I ain't stupid either and know he ain't the driver everyone wants him to be.  I think one problem Jr has is it seems like he is always right, and nascar lets him get away with so much. 

I have a question, why don't he go and ask Rick Hendrick for 51% ownership of the 88 team, like he did Teresa?  I wonder what Rick would say.


----------



## lonesome dove (Jun 18, 2009)

JJ will make the chase, no doubt at all. Switch JR & JJ completely for 1 race. JR in the 48 with the 48 crew and Knause (sp). JJ with all of the 88 guys. That should tell the story. I'd love to see it happen, but I know it never will.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 18, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> When has it been good? I must have missed it..


2004 was a great year for Jr.  You must be a "new" NASCAR fan that is why you don't remember it.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 19, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> 2004 was a great year for Jr.  You must be a "new" NASCAR fan that is why you don't remember it.



yep he finished up 5th in points 138 points back from Kurt Busch ..........................its all been down hill from there .


----------



## ryano (Jun 19, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> 2004 was a great year for Jr.  You must be a "new" NASCAR fan that is why you don't remember it.



Yeah its a shame his freudian slip in victory lane at Talladega and the wreck with rookie Carl Edwards at Atlanta (both during the Chase) cost him the championship that year.

Give him back those points and he is easily the 2004 Cup Champ and maybe some of these haters would just SHUT UP!

He was by far the best driver in 2004. 6 wins. Half of which came after the fiery crash in the Corvette.

But hey, I dont expect any of these detractors around here to give credit where credit is due.

Only a complete moron would believe the man has forgot how to drive a car 

Once they get this COT figured out to his liking.....He will be back.

Rest assure I will be the biggest thorn in the side of his detractors around here there is when it happens too.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 19, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> 2004 was a great year for Jr.  You must be a "new" NASCAR fan that is why you don't remember it.


I aint a new fan..I just didnt jump on the JR bandwagon cause his daddy was the MAN...JR needs to go ahead and retire..It aint the crew chief..It aint the team..It aint the car..It aint the pit crew..ITS THE DRIVER  I dont dislike JR..He just aint a very good race car driver.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 19, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I aint a new fan..I just didnt jump on the JR bandwagon cause his daddy was the MAN...JR needs to go ahead and retire..It aint the crew chief..It aint the team..It aint the car..It aint the pit crew..ITS THE DRIVER  I dont dislike JR..He just aint a very good race car driver.


----------



## tcward (Jun 19, 2009)

ryano said:


> Yeah its a shame his freudian slip in victory lane at Talladega and the wreck with rookie Carl Edwards at Atlanta (both during the Chase) cost him the championship that year.
> 
> Give him back those points and he is easily the 2004 Cup Champ and maybe some of these haters would just SHUT UP!
> 
> ...



By far the best? Hardly. 48 had 8 wins, 20 top 5, 23 top 10 and 1 pole. 24 had 5 wins, 16 top 5, and 25 top 10 and 6 poles. Junior had 6 wins, 16 top 5, 21 top 10 and no poles. I think they got more than the COT to figure out.


----------



## lonesome dove (Jun 19, 2009)

3 copies of his post..... I don't think the mods care about that word.


----------



## kevina (Jun 19, 2009)

lonesome dove said:


> 3 copies of his post..... I don't think the mods care about that word.



They do when some use it or a form of it. Just making a point. Carry on.


----------



## Nastytater (Jun 19, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> that's correct it's not jr fault.
> 
> 
> it is rick hendricks fault for not firing the entire team and the driver.




     Ohhhh my lord,did i just hear you blame it on Hendricks......Call and find out if my home has froze over please.......


----------



## bassack (Jun 19, 2009)

1st Kevina,  give it rest man, I was makin a point.  Goodness you must be a JR fan with all that whining!

2nd  Ryano,  tell me and every other "detractor" why Jr didn't win ROY over Kenseth.   I don't think we have to worry bout any thorns for a long long time.  I have no doubt that he can still drive a car and he has talent, but only a moron knows that if he could win all but 1 yes 1 race at an inferior team like DEI and can't even contend for the cup with the "greatest team in NASCAR" then they are MORONS.  Mark Martin came outta retirement with BenGay as a sponsor and he is already winning races, how long will it take him to figure out the cot, talk about being a moron.  Everyone else at HMS has it figured out except Jr, hmmmm talk about MORON!!!


----------



## meherg (Jun 19, 2009)

here we go again someone said GIVE HIM THOSE POINTS BACK and he would been champion
maybe if noone else was on the track


----------



## kevina (Jun 19, 2009)

bassack said:


> 1st Kevina,  give it rest man, I was makin a point.  Goodness you must be a JR fan with all that whining!



Not a Jr fan or really even a NAZCAR fan

Just like watching grown men argue about cars going around in circles


----------



## bassack (Jun 20, 2009)

well then kevina,  go back to your cave and watch water polo.  or better yet, take your weak, lame, posterior back to Alabama.


Ihave a question for ya,  what do you get when 32 people from Alabama are all together?




















A FULL SET OF TEETH!!!


----------



## kevina (Jun 20, 2009)

bassack said:


> well then kevina,  go back to your cave and watch water polo.  or better yet, take your weak, lame, posterior back to Alabama.
> 
> 
> I have a question for ya,  what do you get when 32 people from Alabama are all together?A FULL SET OF TEETH!!!



That was funny, now go brush your TOOTH!


----------



## bassack (Jun 20, 2009)

That was a knee slapper right there boy,   but I ain't the one with 1 buck tooth and a "roll tide" avatar.


----------



## kevina (Jun 20, 2009)

bassack said:


> That was a knee slapper right there boy,   but I ain't the one with 1 buck tooth and a "roll tide" avatar.



Then just take em out and soak em in a cup of bleach.


----------



## bassack (Jun 20, 2009)

Ummm  OOOK!

You are right buckmaster, but be careful that you don't reach "detractor" status, cause Ryano will be a thorn in your side if you do.  It's sad when people can state the obvious and then they become detractors. Kinda like speakin out against Obama they call you racist.

Jr is a great driver and no he didn't ask for all the expectations, he just wants to race and have fun doing it, but his fans think he is the greatest ever.  I like David Ragan and want him to win more but I'm not gonna make excuses when he don't and say "they gotta get the cot car figured out".  

When Jr was winning all but 1 of his races, who was he driving for?  Maybe it's the team and not Jr or crew chief.   Oh yeah I forgot it was that "dead beat" owner, the same one who owned it when daddy was alive.  The same person that convinced daddy to put him in a car.  Maybe Jr should should just be Hendricks Motorsports oil changer, like when he worked at his daddy's dealership. I know he was good at that,  he don't need anyone to hold his hand and calm him down when changing oil.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like it could be a long day for JR starting 35th. Alot of the guys around him in points are starting up front.


----------



## builderrwc (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Ryano wonder what will happen first, all of us die of old age or you get to be a thorn in this detractors side?? jr. is an over extended, over rated, over paid, mama's boy that stinks.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 21, 2009)

Fellows it might be a good idea to take a look at the rules and such before you decide to post in this thread or any other on this board.


----------



## ryano (Jun 21, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> Hey Ryano wonder what will happen first, all of us die of old age or you get to be a thorn in this detractors side?? jr. is an over extended, over rated, over paid, mama's boy that stinks.



hey builder do you even pay attention to the races or you just spout off about stuff you dont know what you are talking about? 

looked to me like he could drive just fine today starting 35th and driving all the way inside the top 10 until Carl ran out of talent and took him out.

you evidently didnt pay attention to that though

basically put, shut up...............I could care less what you think about anything.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 21, 2009)

JR is back to 20th in points almost 300 points out of 12th. His chances to make the chase get worst ever week.


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2009)

ryano said:


> ....until Carl ran out of talent and took him out.....




ya' know the old saying, if you can't beat'em-then wreck'em...he did the same thing last year @ dega' to his teamate biffle.......he'll get a pass here though cause all he did was wreck _Junior_


----------



## ryano (Jun 21, 2009)

ACguy said:


> JR is back to 20th in points almost 300 points out of 12th. His chances to make the chase get worst ever week.



the Chase was out the window weeks ago. 

the good thing is, Kyle is less than 50 from falling it out himself.

whats happening to Nascars greatest driver?


----------



## tcward (Jun 21, 2009)

specialk said:


> ya' know the old saying, if you can't beat'em-then wreck'em...he did the same thing last year @ dega' to his teamate biffle.......he'll get a pass here though cause all he did was wreck _Junior_



Looked like one of them racin' deals to me........


----------



## tcward (Jun 21, 2009)

ryano said:


> the Chase was out the window weeks ago.
> 
> the good thing is, Kyle is less than 50 from falling it out himself.
> 
> whats happening to Nascars greatest driver?



Still in the chase. Ahead of 88 that's all that matters!


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 22, 2009)

ryano said:


> the good thing is, Kyle is less than 50 from falling it out himself.
> 
> whats happening to Nascars greatest driver?



Sad part is if the Chase started today the guys that are in 9th (Busch) and 11th (Martin) and both over 400 points behind Stewart would now be in the lead.  I agree that there needed to be more emphasis on winning than in the past, but this seeding the Chase based on wins is absurd in my mind.

I would have kept the same system and just gave the winner 50 more points than 2nd place.


----------



## DAWG POUND (Jun 22, 2009)

man mines JR#88 was makin hims way up to the fronts for sore when hes got takin out. thats really teed me off and ise am still mad. mines JR#88 jest cant catch a break.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 23, 2009)

Well Ryano to your question, the greatest drivers are dead or retired.  I just can't understand why Jr is having such a hard time with all that great equipment and won his other 17 races driving inferior equipment for a dead beat owner.

Again I ask the question, why doesn't Jr ask Rick Hendrick for part ownership of the 88, he technically has "family" ties with Hendrick and 88?  Just a question.

Hey Kevina, I got my infraction notice from the mod, maybe you can FINALLY get some rest.


----------



## builderrwc (Jun 23, 2009)

ryano,  I do watch the races, I guess they show different ones here in Va. I try to judge on more than one race, I guess anyone could be good one race. Derrike Cope even won a race one time. I see the mods would like the banter to stop so keep wishing and dreaming. Remember don't tell anyone or they won't come true, or better yet keep telling about em so they won't come true....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 23, 2009)

emusmacker said:


> Well Ryano to your question, the greatest drivers are dead or retired.



WRONG!!!!

Jeff Gordon has already achieved "legendary" status.  What is he, fifth all time in victories and 4 cup championships?  He is one of the greatest of all time. 

Jimmie Johnson has achieved "legendary" status now that he has tied Cale Yarborough with 3 championships in a row.  And as young as he is he might just wind up with 8 and beat old Ironhead and the King although that is a longshot!

Tony Stewart is also a legend....cut in the same mold as A.J. Foyt with a open wheel championship in INDY car and two NASCAR Cups.  Heck he may wind up with another championship this year.....the first owner/driver to win a cup since another legendary driver, Alan Kulwicki.  Other than a Daytona 500 victory his racing resume is complete.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 24, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> Derrike Cope even won a race one time.



He actually won 2 with one of those being the Daytona 500.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 24, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> WRONG!!!!
> 
> Jeff Gordon has already achieved "legendary" status.  What is he, fifth all time in victories and 4 cup championships?  He is one of the greatest of all time.
> 
> ...



Gordon is actually 6th on the list but only needs 3 more wins to move into 3rd.

But you are right....Gordon has 6 more wins than Earnhardt Sr. in 105 fewer starts.  Jeff and Jimmie are both in the top 10 all time winning percentage.  You could also argue that the competition top to bottom is greater than it used to be.  Petty showed up at the track knowing that there were only a handful of cars that could win the race.  Now there are probably 30 cars in the field that could be considered contenders.

How long before I hear crying about when Petty and Sr came up they had to earn their ride and weren't given a top notch ride right away?


----------



## builderrwc (Jun 24, 2009)

Skeeter, I knew about the 500 which other race did cope win?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 24, 2009)

skeeter24 said:


> How long before I hear crying about when Petty and Sr came up they had to earn their ride and weren't given a top notch ride right away?



That argument has never held water for me and I am a big E fan!

First of all, Richard Petty pretty much took over for his father, Lee Petty who was in top notch equipment for the day.  So in my eyes, Richard Petty really didn't have to earn a great ride....the family already had great equipment.  You are very right about the competition back then.......you had the few legends and everybody else were just strokers.

Earnhardt Sr. had a tougher time getting a few cup starts here and there but once he got a full time ride with Osterlund racing the equipment was good enough for him to be Rookie of the year in '79 and Winston Cup champ in '80. Osterlund decided to get out of the racing game and Earnhardt wound up with Bud Moore racing Fords. He had some lean years in the early 80's with Bud Moore racing but I would place the blame more on Ford then Bud Moore because the Ford engines were prone to blowing up.  Once he got with RCR in 1984 it was on like Donkey Kong with his second career championship coming in '86 and the rest is history.

Jeff Gordon was very lucky to be signed on by Rick Hendrick.  Rick knew great talent when he saw it and I can't blame him for getting the "Wonder Boy" just like I can't blame him for signing the heir apparent Jimmie Johnson.  Jeff made HMS what it is today and Jimmie will continue that tradition for years to come.  I really get the feeling the Jeff is going to retire fairly soon.  He is having some major back issues plus I bet he wants to spend more time with his family.  I don't blame him if he does.  He has nothing to prove....he is one of the legends.  Plus the guy has a knack and the 
face for TV. I could see him hosting a morning TV show.  Heck he has filled in before for Regis Philbin and did really good.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jun 24, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> Skeeter, I knew about the 500 which other race did cope win?



Dover


----------



## meherg (Jun 24, 2009)

guys were not talking about nothing other than how bad jr does on here ok  
with all the great equipment he has only 1 thing wrong
THE DRIVER WHOS FAULT WILL IT BE THIS WEEK


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jun 24, 2009)

meherg said:


> guys were not talking about nothing other than how bad jr does on here ok



Oh, so I can't share my favorite chocolate brownie recipe on this thread?


----------



## meherg (Jun 24, 2009)

sure that would be great


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Matt, you are right, as much as I dislike Gordon, he is one of the greatest. But there's one thing he'll never be able to do and that's win more championships in fewer years than Earnhardt.  

I don't Johnson will win more than five and Hendrick has fallen off on picking talent these days, I mean he got rid of Kyle for Jr.  What was he thinking?


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 27, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Oh, so I can't share my favorite chocolate brownie recipe on this thread?



I think this is the thread for your brownie recipe 
Is marijuana use a sin?


----------



## rackman (Jun 27, 2009)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Matt, you are right, as much as I dislike Gordon, he is one of the greatest. But there's one thing he'll never be able to do and that's win more championships in fewer years than Earnhardt.
> 
> I don't Johnson will win more than five and Hendrick has fallen off on picking talent these days, I mean he got rid of Kyle for Jr.  What was he thinking?



money


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 27, 2009)

It had to be money, I guess to fund the other Real drivers on the team. That must be pretty hard for Jr to swallow, Hendrick taking the money he earns from Jr and spending it on PROVEN CHAMPIONS.  Hmmmm, and I was told Teresa was a dead beat.


----------

